# Swing feedback



## SHiiBBZ (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all.

Posted my swing a few months ago. Been playing golf since July. Playing off 28. But hit a 107 the other day on a Par 68 (before handicap). Really feel as if I'm improving - been having lessons but still coming over the top. Does anyone have any feedback as to how I can get on a more shallow plane?

Love golf. Literally obsessed now haha

[video=youtube_share;ccBs0BJrvL8]http://youtu.be/ccBs0BJrvL8[/video]

http://youtu.be/ccBs0BJrvL8

Cheers in advance


----------



## DaveL (Jan 8, 2015)

Have a look at some of the Mark Crossfields videos, one of which at the top of the back swing let the club drop, not your hands and whip it through. Cant post the link as I'm at work, but it's in there somewhere.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 8, 2015)

If you can film your swing when you hit a ball that would be better.
Pretty good practice swing though


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 8, 2015)

Why do you want to have a shallower plane?

Swing looks better than a 28-capper btw. Though you do seem to be set up squatting a bit with hands a bit low. Grip seems a little strong right/weak left too, but it's hard to tell in a vid.

Your coach is the guy to listen to - and ask why and how - though!

Oh. And there's something missing!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd swap the back swing for mine today!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 9, 2015)

The knees should be flexed, not bent. You should feel like you are standing at the edge of a cliff, looking over the side, not swatting down, about to sit on a bar stool. This would make you stand taller & the shoulders would turn in a flatter plane. Agree with previous poster, this doesn't look like a 28 handicap swing.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Jan 9, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			The knees should be flexed, not bent. You should feel like you are standing at the edge of a cliff, looking over the side, not swatting down, about to sit on a bar stool. This would make you stand taller & the shoulders would turn in a flatter plane. Agree with previous poster, this doesn't look like a 28 handicap swing.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks all for feedback.  Will definitely work on standing posture. Flattered that my swing looks better than a 28 er. Only been playing since July so my lessons have obviously paid off! I've only just started calculating my handicap on Golf Shake so hopefully it goes down nice and quickly! 

I slice my driver horrendously so hopefully a more up right posture will improve that.


----------



## turkish (Jan 9, 2015)

SHiiBBZ said:



			Thanks all for feedback.  Will definitely work on standing posture. Flattered that my swing looks better than a 28 er. Only been playing since July so my lessons have obviously paid off! I've only just started calculating my handicap on Golf Shake so hopefully it goes down nice and quickly! 

I slice my driver horrendously so hopefully a more up right posture will improve that.
		
Click to expand...

Hi SHiiBBZ welcome to the 28 club 

could maybe try this drill it helped me with the slice: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziKwS6Dve0M

Also when I am setting up my alignment instead of having shoulders and toes in line to target I will align slightly closed with shoulders and toes aiming slightly right to target but club face still aiming to target (as if trying to hit a draw)

Both have helped me a lot and very rarely slice the ball- the odd fade but usually straight.


----------



## the_coach (Jan 9, 2015)

bunch of good things going on - so keep up the lessons.

would need to see slow-mo dtl + face on but with swings through a ball.

looking at your practice swing here & looking at alignment to what looks like probably the target line re the club face angle you need to take real note of how you align your shoulder line in relation to target line - shoulders + hips, feet should be all parallel left of your target line.

direction of the shoulder line in general has big overall influence on swing path. shoulder line here is looking like it's aimed left - so shoulders open which will tend to encourage an out to in swing path which will then also be a little ways steep.

make sure your shoulders are square to target line, make your backswing then 'feel' that your back stays looking to target momentarily as your hands/arms/club unit 'drop vertically' fractionally, then you turn through the ball to finish.

lots of good things going on - so with the lessons - would expect you not to be on 28 too long. & winter break good time to put the work in.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all,

Been working hard on my swing the past month. Still look like I'm coming over the top, but getting better connection with the ball and distance is not really an issue. Hitting 140 with a 7i. 

I've tried to change my posture and my grip and I feel a bit more comfortable now. Be interesting if you guys see any differences and if you have any further feedback (spent far too much money on lessons and clubs the past six months! )

[video=youtube_share;9q7fuQ4gv-o]http://youtu.be/9q7fuQ4gv-o[/video]


----------



## Region3 (Feb 11, 2015)

No expert, but...




You look to move to your left on your backswing to me. The yellow line up the centre of your torso should be tilted away from the target. This can cause you to become steep and swing across the line (or at least that's what it was doing to me).

Stance looks a little narrow.

If the mats aren't flush with their surroundings, I wouldn't imagine it's any good for your balance to be perched on the edge of them  (I'm guessing it was to make room for the camera?)


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Region3 said:



			No expert, but...

View attachment 13909


You look to move to your left on your backswing to me. The yellow line up the centre of your torso should be tilted away from the target. This can cause you to become steep and swing across the line (or at least that's what it was doing to me).

Stance looks a little narrow.

If the mats aren't flush with their surroundings, I wouldn't imagine it's any good for your balance to be perched on the edge of them  (I'm guessing it was to make room for the camera?)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I never stand that narrow, not quite sure why I did that time - I assume it was because I was perched on the edge to fit me in! No surprise I hit that off the heel!

I'm trying not to move on backswing - that's a recent problem for me as I never used to do it. Do you know of any drills to get rid of this? Thanks for feedback regardless


----------



## Region3 (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't know any drills, sorry. My problem started at setup so was a fairly easy change to make.

The feeling you want is that your left shoulder turns behind the ball at the top of your backswing, but without your weight shifting to the outside of your right foot.


----------



## the_coach (Feb 11, 2015)

[/IMG]

posture a little ways better. couple of things worth looking at, stance maybes just a tad narrow. very little room between the hands & thighs {you'd want to be able to place your right hand in a fist between the left on the handle & your thigh) part of the reason for the heel strike as when you come down there's no real room for the hands/arms to swing through, so the reflex action is to stand up into impact but then everything moves towards the ball, so what was middle at address is heel side at impact.
also if you check your shoulder alignment it's a little ways open to your target line. double check when you line the club square you're using the bottom leading edge & the grooves as reference not the top line.





[/IMG]
fraid this grip is still going to fight against you some. right hand a little ways too much in the palm & under the club so strong v pointing to end of right shoulder not the middle. also the thumb down the shaft so the forefinger & thumb can't form the trigger will make it stronger still. the left looks like it may be a little ways too high in the palm but also it's in a 'weak' position- looking down you'll only just about 1 knuckle.
would be better in the long run if you can get to an overlap vardon grip.

you have a decent notion of an athletic swing motion, if you can get the statics, grip, alignment-shoulders square, tad more width to help with balance & a tad more room between thighs & left hand/top of handle. will put you in a much better position to swing. 

when your shoulder turn stops that's when your arms stop, weight into inside of right foot, feel like your only swinging to hands shoulder high & at that point feel they're away from your head, should help to stop the overswing & spine tilt towards target. from there weight left swing down & through.
start with this motion at only 60% effort you'll be better able to feel what you're working to, then when you get repeated solid contact gently increase it to 70%, then finally 80% if it starts to break down go back to the easier swing speed & build again.


----------



## the_coach (Feb 11, 2015)

so more this being the top of swing position, weight into inside right foot.





[/IMG]

rather than this below, where the arms have carried on & lifted up some so the elbow flying away & the upper body leaning towards target some.  






[/IMG]


----------



## the_coach (Feb 12, 2015)

[/IMG]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

not the exact framing on both, but the same white specs picked out in blue so you can see the effect of how the hips/pelvic angle has straightened up so moved towards the ball to allow the club to get to impact. (frame capture rate doesn't give impact itself) partly due to set-up partly due to swing path, AoA etc.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 12, 2015)

Coach - thank you for taking so much time out of your day to analyse my swing. I really appreciate your feedback - I'll get to work straight away sir! :lol:


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 12, 2015)

SHiiBBZ said:



			Coach - thank you for taking so much time out of your day to analyse my swing. I really appreciate your feedback - I'll get to work straight away sir! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me - I'm struggling with the whole shoulders/target line thing. How do I need to set myself up? I find that when I'm standing at the ball my right hand is lower down so naturally that brings my shoulder down. What can I do to get that kinda straight and how can I assure my shoulders are aligned correctly to the target line?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 12, 2015)

SHiiBBZ said:



			That reminds me - I'm struggling with the whole shoulders/target line thing. How do I need to set myself up? I find that when I'm standing at the ball my right hand is lower down so naturally that brings my shoulder down. What can I do to get that kinda straight and how can I assure my shoulders are aligned correctly to the target line?
		
Click to expand...

Your right shoulder should be lower than your left. That's what gives you the slight spine tilt away from the target. You want to keep that tilt until impact.

Because the right hand sits lower on the grip than the left, the only other way to reach is to move your right shoulder towards the ball, which is wrong as it then means your shoulders are aiming left.

To check your alignment, take your address position then hold a club across your chest like the pic below, and the club will show you where your shoulders are pointing.


----------



## Doh (Feb 12, 2015)

Again not an expert don't worry about the right shoulder being lower it's a result of the grip and is a good position to be in. I find the best way to line my shoulders is to firstly line up my feet, you can use a club lie it on the ground towards you target and stand up to it. I then find it easy to line my shoulders up to my feet.


----------



## the_coach (Feb 12, 2015)

SHiiBBZ said:



			That reminds me - I'm struggling with the whole shoulders/target line thing. How do I need to set myself up? I find that when I'm standing at the ball my right hand is lower down so naturally that brings my shoulder down. What can I do to get that kinda straight and how can I assure my shoulders are aligned correctly to the target line?
		
Click to expand...


part of the issue is down to the grip - so the way the arms hang. check your address dtl still pic you'll see that there's a deal of the left forearm visible under the right forearm. if from this dtl view the left forearm is below the right the shoulder line will be some degree of open to target line. if from same viewpoint the left forearm is above the right the shoulder line will be closed. you have a mirror at home you can feel & see what's square.

best ways is to get couple alignment sticks put one on the target line just outside you ball then put one that will be just off your toes that's parallel that ways you can practice with some reference. 

[video=youtube_share;8FxKiZ3JV0c]http://youtu.be/8FxKiZ3JV0c[/video] 






[/IMG] 

you can see below how Scotty's hanging arms are pretty much level here. (he has that space between left hand & thigh) so he's parallel left square to his target line. 
his hold on the handle shows you how this also influences alignment as his hands being closer together won't be so much discrepancy with how the arms hang so how the shoulders are. 






[/IMG]


----------



## the_coach (Feb 12, 2015)

re an earlier point about losing the pelvic angle coming into impact so little ways of a stand up. partly due to being little ways too close to the ball so hands little ways to close to the thighs. & partly due to the swing motion, as the grip is little ways strong theres gonna be a reflex action of wanting to hold off the club face angle through strike so the ball doesn't go left, so the hips move forwards rather than rotate left & clear into impact. 

if you go back to the 'near' impact still you'll see the hips are still pretty square. also why the swing finish is high over the neck/head more rather just outside the left shoulder at finish.

little drill here may help some with that. know it's difficult to change a grip that 'feels' comfortable, but it only does because you get used to it. hard I know to change a grip. but would be a deal better if you can with those small changes in distance from the ball plus giving the left hand to thigh that 'right fist' amount of room.

if & when you make these changes best ways is not to start swinging flat out normal speed, ease back some so that 60% or so effort to help you get accustomed to them, slower speed will also help you get a handle on the feel on weight pressure down into the left big toe pad start the downswing to help stop the ott arms & upper body moving first off.

you have a good notion of overall positive motion through the swing so if you can tweak the other stuff should help you some.

[video=youtube_share;py07jb3Bwjo]http://youtu.be/py07jb3Bwjo[/video]


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 12, 2015)

the_coach said:



			re an earlier point about losing the pelvic angle coming into impact so little ways of a stand up. partly due to being little ways too close to the ball so hands little ways to close to the thighs. & partly due to the swing motion, as the grip is little ways strong theres gonna be a reflex action of wanting to hold off the club face angle through strike so the ball doesn't go left, so the hips move forwards rather than rotate left & clear into impact. 

if you go back to the 'near' impact still you'll see the hips are still pretty square. also why the swing finish is high over the neck/head more rather just outside the left shoulder at finish.

little drill here may help some with that. know it's difficult to change a grip that 'feels' comfortable, but it only does because you get used to it. hard I know to change a grip. but would be a deal better if you can with those small changes in distance from the ball plus giving the left hand to thigh that 'right fist' amount of room.

if & when you make these changes best ways is not to start swinging flat out normal speed, ease back some so that 60% or so effort to help you get accustomed to them, slower speed will also help you get a handle on the feel on weight pressure down into the left big toe pad start the downswing to help stop the ott arms & upper body moving first off.

you have a good notion of overall positive motion through the swing so if you can tweak the other stuff should help you some.

[video=youtube_share;py07jb3Bwjo]http://youtu.be/py07jb3Bwjo[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Top man. Will get down the range tonight. Thank you again. You're an absolute asset to this forum.


----------

